# Middgie phenomenon. Picture.



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

I went for a walk this evening. Headed down through some trees near a lake, only 10-15 min walk from my house ( I love where I live ). 
I saw this and found it really interesting. Ive had to heavily edited the picture....i.e exposure to highlight the middgie clouds. Once I had spotted these, every where I Iooked I could see these tall, thin, 50 foot + clouds of middgies. I found it interesting to see how they formed almost tornado looking towers.

Here it is anyway.





Cheers.


----------



## chump54 (11 Jun 2009)

hey thats very cool... nature ah
how wide were they? and what was visible at the base?

Chris


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2009)

nice capture Graeme but how odd, like something out of x-files!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jun 2009)

They where about 50ft tall and about 2-3ft across. Swirling like a tornado. It was just odd how once I had spotted them, they where all over the place and could be seen from quite a distance. They where also above what looked like mainly sycamore trees.

Sutue, either X'files or The Outer Limits. LOL.


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2009)

Excuse the cultural barrier, but im assuming middgies are the same as midges?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Jun 2009)

What cultural barrier, we are from the same country? Perhaps its because im from the north west? Every body says 'ies' at the end of what seems everything.More likey to be my poor spelling.


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> What cultural barrier, we are from the same country?



And there was me thinking Wales and England were different countries...
I wasn't trying to have a dig, I was genuinely curious to see if I was thinking of the correct thing, or if it was a regional thing I didn't know about, as obviously in Wales we refer to certain things by different names to you English folks


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Jun 2009)

Anyway, thanks for commenting about the picture and the subject....


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2009)

I apologise then, please remove my posts seeing as they are nothing to do with the context of the thread
I was just trying to get in my head what the picture was of before I made a comment


----------



## mjenner (12 Jun 2009)

Blimey nice pic!  I've seen things like this on Wildlife documentaries where early African explorers reported on lakes that seemed to be on fire and the "smoke" they saw was actually millions of flies hatching and taking off but I never thought it'd happen in proportions great enough in the UK to be visible as an actual rising column! 

Here's some pics I found of those swarms:

http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/36378690
http://media.photobucket.com/image/smok ... G_2260.jpg

Although, cycling back along the Thames a couple of weeks ago I rode into so many swarms it wasn't funny! I had to divert onto the road as my glasses had so many bug splats they looked like the front of my car, so maybe they're more common that we realise!


----------

